# duck call review



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Big Daddy Benelli said:


> Some of these bio's kill me!:lol: don't pat yourself on the back to hard!


hehe, made me curious so i read all the bio's...was quite surprised that the average age of all the posters here are 32 and under.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe, made me curious so i read all the bio's...was quite surprised that the average age of all the posters here are 32 and under.


 Not to hijack the thread,but the first M-N-G I went to with the exception of a few guys, I thought I'd wondered into a high school 5 yr. reunion:lol: Not that I'm all that old...me an the Kid are like 4 months apart!

Sorry....back to the thread:gaga:


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hehe, made me curious so i read all the bio's...was quite surprised that the average age of all the posters here are 32 and under.


Thanks for pointing that out kid. Lets see, I started duck hunting when I was 15. That means when I stood in the marsh for the 1st time many of you weren't born yet.............now that makes me feel old:yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ducks Eliminated (May 5, 2005)

also got a GK Derlin Giant Slayer and its more than awesome cant wait to get a acrylic call but them! maybe a little giant in ivory? but dunno yet.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ducks Eliminated said:


> also got a GK Derlin Giant Slayer and its more than awesome cant wait to get a acrylic call but them! maybe a little giant in ivory? but dunno yet.


i really like those GK's too, was listening to the audio files last night....


----------



## goosecaller (Nov 3, 2005)

I blow a GK Giant Killer and man is that an awesome call.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

I use a CR Wildfowl double reed duck call made by Carl Reams, a Michigan native and goose guide, the call is awesome. PM me for his phone # if intersested.


----------



## Buck Shot (Jan 20, 2005)

For the money the Kwack Wacker poly call for $25 from Mack's Praire Wing is a great call. Haydel DR85 is another call worth the $14. My only expensive call is an Acrylic Echo Timber call which I would not recommend. This call sticks all the time. Good callers can make just about any call sound good.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

is willing to pay for them. As another Old guy, I seen and used a lot of them. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Buck Shot said:


> My only expensive call is an Acrylic Echo Timber call which I would not recommend. This call sticks all the time. Good callers can make just about any call sound good.


Echo is my favorite! i don't have it in acrylic like yours, but I love it!

probably just personal pref, but I really like the scratchy/nasal back end on it.

picked up a GK Mallard Slayer earlier this year and really like it as well


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I used the Duck Commander OL Raspy all year and liked it. Good sound, double reed, and cheap, I think around $20.00.


----------

